# Visa 186 - 2020 timeline & experience for Offshore applicants



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi
First time posting. Want to know the experience of others. I am offshore (uk). I had employer nomination (university lecturer) submitted 6th Mar 2020, approved 12th Mar 2020. I applied for visa 186 direct entry on 19th Mar 2020, did health assessment 19th May 2020 (due to uk lockdown). My immiaccount still says application status “received” and not had any further updates.

Anyone been issued visa 186 offshore to share their timelines?

is there anyway one can contact home affairs to ask for an update?

My employer seem to be getting inpatient with the delays and i am worried they may withdraw the offer?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Alphonso Gabriel said:


> Hi
> First time posting. Want to know the experience of others. I am offshore (uk). I had employer nomination (university lecturer) submitted 6th Mar 2020, approved 12th Mar 2020. I applied for visa 186 direct entry on 19th Mar 2020, did health assessment 19th May 2020 (due to uk lockdown). My immiaccount still says application status “received” and not had any further updates.
> 
> Anyone been issued visa 186 offshore to share their timelines?
> ...


Did your employer engage an agent / lawyer for filing your ENS Visa? If you, they can certainly reach out to DHA or even request for a speedy processing of your application. I'm afraid, you as an individual cannot do much other than just wait it out.

All the best..!


----------



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

The employer has an immigration department/ team (not lawyers or registered agents) who guided me on the process. I submitted the application myself including all the required documents. But the Employer say there is nothing they can do to expedite the application. I guess I just have to wait and see what happens. Thanks for your prompt response.


----------



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

Alphonso Gabriel said:


> Hi
> First time posting. Want to know the experience of others. I am offshore (uk). I had employer nomination (university lecturer) submitted 6th Mar 2020, approved 12th Mar 2020. I applied for visa 186 direct entry on 19th Mar 2020, did health assessment 19th May 2020 (due to uk lockdown). My immiaccount still says application status “received” and not had any further updates.
> 
> Anyone been issued visa 186 offshore to share their timelines?
> ...


hi guys, just got my visa approved today. Timelines:
Nomination submitted 13.03.20
Nomination approved 16.03.20
Visa Application submitted 19.03.20
Health assessment 18.05.20
Visa granted 12.11.20
Category: 186 direct entry.

Thank you all and good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## G Russell (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm in a really similar position (overseas university professor applying for 186 who applied at a similar time) and your post gives me hope! Thank you for the update.


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

Alphonso Gabriel said:


> hi guys, just got my visa approved today. Timelines:
> Nomination submitted 13.03.20
> Nomination approved 16.03.20
> Visa Application submitted 19.03.20
> ...



Thank you for your sharing. 
I submitted my offshore 186 direct entry application back in January 2020, but I'm still waiting. May I ask if you did anything particular to explicate the processing of your application?


----------



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

shuixiangren said:


> Thank you for your sharing.
> I submitted my offshore 186 direct entry application back in January 2020, but I'm still waiting. May I ask if you did anything particular to explicate the processing of your application?


No. I dont think there is anything you can do to expedite it.


----------



## mandcrut (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats for your visa. I am in similar situation (186 DE, Uni Lecturer, offshore). My employer submitted application in 29 April. Your experience raises my hope. I have a question. I did medical before application submitted (around March) even though I already got my HAP ID and my immiaccount shows they already received my health exams. Do you think they would ask me to redo health exam again? Thanks.


----------



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

mandcrut said:


> Congrats for your visa. I am in similar situation (186 DE, Uni Lecturer, offshore). My employer submitted application in 29 April. Your experience raises my hope. I have a question. I did medical before application submitted (around March) even though I already got my HAP ID and my immiaccount shows they already received my health exams. Do you think they would ask me to redo health exam again? Thanks.


I dont think so as long as it shows on your immi account that its been received. Goodluck


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

Alphonso Gabriel said:


> No. I dont think there is anything you can do to expedite it.


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## sesh94 (Feb 22, 2021)

Other than Alphonso, has there been any update for the other posters here?

Cheers,
Sesh


----------



## G Russell (Nov 12, 2020)

Nothing for me yet. My uni is applying for a different visa for me now (Global Talent). They seem hopeful about that...


----------



## mandcrut (Oct 4, 2020)

G Russell said:


> Nothing for me yet. My uni is applying for a different visa for me now (Global Talent). They seem hopeful about that...


Hah, same here. They think I will have better chance to get GTI than 186. I have been waiting for 186 since April 2020. How about you? Hope we get visa soon.


----------



## G Russell (Nov 12, 2020)

mandcrut said:


> Hah, same here. They think I will have better chance to get GTI than 186. I have been waiting for 186 since April 2020. How about you? Hope we get visa soon.


Same - April 2020 for the 186. EOI for the 858 just went in though, so fingers-crossed. Good luck!


----------



## colombien (Jul 22, 2020)

sesh94 said:


> Other than Alphonso, has there been any update for the other posters here?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sesh


Hi guys, I have the same question as Sesh here.

I am in the similar situation: 186 DE, University Lecturer, offshore, state: ACT, number of applicants: 4 (all offshore), visa applied: 15 April 2020. Current status: Received.


----------



## cmlittlejohn (Jun 13, 2021)

Same position as G Russell (Hi, G!) and a few others here. I'm hoping that someone will update with good news and give us all some new hope.


----------



## G Russell (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi C! Yes, good news would be nice...


----------



## maxmurash (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey guys, just got my visa approved (Offshore).

Timelines:
Nomination submitted: end of July 2021
Visa Application submitted: early August 2021
Health assessment 26 August 2021
Nomination approved: 17 November 2021
Visa granted: 17 November 2021
Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
Category: 186 DE.


----------

